# Bathysphere 300 Arrives Down Under



## amckiwi

Guys

#4 has made its way to Australia

Thoughts so far after a quick wear
The strap smells strongly of vanilla, I forgot how strong they did.
It looks similar but different to my BS 300
I was concerned it would be to large being so flat now but it will not be an issue.
Less height does change the way it sits.
It sounds quite different when you wave it round to wind than the BS300's do.
The markings on the dial are also different to my BS300's
Here are a couple of quick (semi) smart phone pics.
I will attempt to get some better pics over the festive season from the GF's DSLR

I have taken a pic looking along my arm to try and portray the height and how it sits on the wrist, i then took a similar one of my DLC BS300 my Std BS300 has bracelet on it currently and needs the isofrane back on it to compare.

There is also a more general pic

Enjoy
Stu
Now with three contemporary BS 300's and one AD50 + Model 77 + Bronze
Does that qualify as an AD tragic??
http://s1220.photobucket.com/user/amckiwi/media/Watches/IMG_0404.jpg.html
http://s1220.photobucket.com/user/amckiwi/media/Watches/IMG_0403-1.jpg.html
http://s1220.photobucket.com/user/amckiwi/media/Watches/IMG_0405.jpg.html

One day I will work out how to use P Bucket


----------



## arutlosjr11

Looking great. You are one of ADs biggest fans!


Ariel S-
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## amckiwi

Jeff has a larger AD collection than I, most of his are vintage (hate that word in this context they are younger than I am lol)

I would love an orange dial AD 50, that would give me one large AD for every day of the working week 

I would still shell out for a bronze and a GMT BS 300

That would end up seven large AD

Stu


----------



## Spring-Diver

Congrats Stu! It looks killer!



amckiwi said:


> I would still shell out for a bronze and a GMT BS 300


+1..I would love to have a bronze & a GMT BS300:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## mpalmer

Your new diver looks great on your wrist! Congrats on your new Aquadive!


----------



## skin diver

Looks great... nice one!


----------



## matthew P

the 5Day looks like it sits down on your wrist a lot more. How does it wear now that you have had more time with it. 
Looking at it Im guessing it wears a little smaller?
If I was going to try to get one of these onto my 7 inch wrist this would be the model I would love - though my bank account would prefer a BS100 with the sapphire back but I dont believe thats an available option


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Without a doubt, it is a big watch. however, one of the prettiest. Congrats.


----------



## amckiwi

MP
I have 7.25 wrist but it is quite oval so I can pull of wearing a big watch without it being clown like.
The DLC BS300 wears the smallest of this size then the 5 day then the stainless BS300
Stu


----------



## amckiwi

W. C. Bartlett said:


> Without a doubt, it is a big watch. however, one of the prettiest. Congrats.


TY
I need to wear it more


----------



## matthew P

amckiwi said:


> MP
> I have 7.25 wrist but it is quite oval so I can pull of wearing a big watch without it being clown like.
> The DLC BS300 wears the smallest of this size then the 5 day then the stainless BS300
> Stu


THx stu.... good to know.
cheers


----------



## amckiwi

Going to see a photography buddy tomorrow so hope to have some good pics to show.
He has not taken watch pics b4 but does great macro work
Stu


----------



## Mulder

Would love to see pics of the model 51 next to the bronze.
I keep looking and drooling over the BS 300's an can't decide if the mod 51 is worth the extra.
Decisions decision's 
For now the incoming bronze will have to do.


----------



## zephyrnoid

Nice. BTW. I have the NIB 24mm Bracelet that goes to that watch. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## supawabb

amckiwi said:


>


That is a mighty HOT looking watch. The dial, hands, case, literally everything. Nice!


----------



## amckiwi

Pics as requested (quick & dirty)

Bathyspere 300 with my Bronze, it does not show the size difference well


Bathyspere 300 wrist shots




Height difference Bathyspere 300 compared to Other AD 300


First and last AD's


----------



## Mulder

amckiwi said:


> Pics as requested (quick & dirty)


Thanks for the pics.
Looks like I gotta get me a Model 51.

dave


----------



## arutlosjr11

I'm hoping to get a 51 in the next few weeks!


----------



## Rich-L

I would love to hear how people have been experiencing the 51. I am thinking of getting one, and there is really not much information out there. I am used to wearing some large Divers (UTS 4000M and Sin U1000, to name a couple), but wondering how this wears (7.25 flat topped wrist!). Is there an AD bracelet that will fit it? Oh and who made that fancy movement for them, Omega? Has it been working well??? Thanks much!


----------



## Mulder

Rich-L said:


> I would love to hear how people have been experiencing the 51. I am thinking of getting one, and there is really not much information out there. I am used to wearing some large Divers (UTS 4000M and Sin U1000, to name a couple), but wondering how this wears (7.25 flat topped wrist!). Is there an AD bracelet that will fit it? Oh and who made that fancy movement for them, Omega? Has it been working well??? Thanks much!


The movement is a Technotime 738
I don't wear my model 51 (serial #1) but do wear my BS300 on occasion.
I've got a 7.25 - 7.5 inch wrist and it wears well but is on the heavy side.
For comparison I wear the AD BS100 almost everyday and love it.
The AD SS bracelet for the BS300 will also fit the model 51 (same case).


----------

